# stare sulle palle



## pedro30

Ciao scusate la volgarità ma come si dice in spagnolo " mi stai sulle palle "?


----------



## Neuromante

¿En que contexto concreto? Hay muchas posibilidades.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Neuro,

quando usiamo questa espressione colorita nei confronti di una persona, significa che ci è o ci sta altamente antipatica e quindi n*on riusciamo a sopportarla, a digerirla.

*Es: Il mio collega / il prof di italiano / il sergente mi sta sulle palle!


----------



## Geviert

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Neuro,
> 
> quando usiamo questa espressione colorita nei confronti di una persona, significa che ci è o ci sta altamente antipatica e quindi n*on riusciamo a sopportarla, a digerirla.
> 
> *Es: Il mio collega / il prof di italiano / il sergente mi sta sulle palle!



Ciao Spirit! 

sul senso dell'espressione italiana sono d'accordo, ma dimmi, non si perde un po' la sfumatura proprio di stargli proprio "sulle palle" a qualcuno? Essendo più o meno volgare, io piuttosto direi: 

¡eres una ladilla!

ma questo dipende ovviamente dalle zone (Neuro dixit).


----------



## Spiritoso78

> ..ma dimmi, non si perde un po' la sfumatura proprio di stargli proprio "sulle palle" a qualcuno?



Ciao Geviert ,

mah, credo che sia reciproco il discorso. Infatti se _io sto sulle palle al mio capoufficio_, significa che non mi può vedere, che gli sto antipatico per una serie di ragioni ( personali e non). E' questo che mi chiedevi, o sbaglio? E comunque è abbastanza diffuso a livello nazionale....


----------



## Geviert

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Geviert ,
> 
> mah, credo che sia reciproco il discorso. Infatti se _io sto sulle palle al mio capoufficio_, significa che non mi può vedere, che gli sto antipatico per una serie di ragioni ( personali e non). E' questo che mi chiedevi, o sbaglio? E comunque è abbastanza diffuso a livello nazionale....



Certo, il senso dell'espressione in sé è chiaro, io mi riferivo all'immagine di stare "sulle palle", che in castigliano, direi, non regge molto con la mera antipatia. Ovvero: Perché mai "palle" in questa espressione nazionale? Perciò mi vengono in mente las ladillas, cioé le piattole (e il senso non è molto lontano).


----------



## pedro30

Ti faccio qualche esempio:
- Quel tipo mi sta sulle palle !
- Mi sta sulle palle quando fa così, proprio non lo sopporto !


----------



## Geviert

pedro30 said:


> Ti faccio qualche esempio:
> - Quel tipo mi sta sulle palle !
> - Mi sta sulle palle quando fa così, proprio non lo sopporto !



Infatti io direi:

¡ese tipo es una ladilla!
¡es una ladilla cuando se comporta así, no lo soporto! 

Ps. "ladilla" in questo senso è un americanismo.


----------



## pedro30

Geviert said:


> Infatti io direi:
> 
> ¡ese tipo es una ladilla!
> ¡es una ladilla cuando se comporta así, no lo soporto!
> 
> Ps. "ladilla" in questo senso è un americanismo.



Y " me cae mierda " ??? no tiene nada a que ver ??


----------



## flljob

En México: me cae en los huevos. Me cae en la punta de la verga


----------



## Geviert

Pedro, come già scritto: le possibilità sono infinite in questo caso. De gustibus.


----------



## pedro30

Geviert said:


> Pedro, Come già scritto: le possibilità sono infinite in questo caso. De gustibus.



Va bene grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Neuromante

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Neuro,
> 
> quando usiamo questa espressione colorita nei confronti di una persona, significa che ci è o ci sta altamente antipatica e quindi n*on riusciamo a sopportarla, a digerirla.
> 
> *Es: Il mio collega / il prof di italiano / il sergente mi sta sulle palle!


Bueno: El contexto no es la explicación de la frase (Que conozco perfectamente, dicho sea de paso) Sin entrar en localismos, que ya ye han dado unos cuantos, esa expresión se puede traducir de un montón de maneras distintas según a quien y de quien lo digas, si estás enfadado o simplemente comenta do sobre alguien, miles de cosas que conforman el contexto.


----------



## flljob

pedro30 said:


> Y " me cae mierda " ??? no tiene nada a que ver ??


Con el sentido de "no lo soporto": ese tipo me caga Y mucho más fuerte: ese tipo me caga la madre

Saludos


----------



## pedro30

flljob said:


> Con el sentido de "no lo soporto": ese tipo me caga Y mucho más fuerte: ese tipo me caga la madre
> 
> Saludos


ahahahahahah


----------

